# New Ride



## jwilliams92 (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is my new Jeep. The plans for it are already in motion.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/picture.php?albumid=171&pictureid=2222


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool ride !!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

quick word of advice there Willie... that rod rack is gonna get your rod butts busted... hanging way to low... either raise the rack, or put stops in the bottoms to keep the butts higher off the sand...


----------



## jwilliams92 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the rod holder was already put by the previous owner. As soon as I put my 
10' rods in there they were touching the ground. Mainly used it as a prep holder when I got to the beach. Looking at a new holder and lift kit anyway


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

nice new ride!!!!:beer:


----------



## BeachbumLTZ (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like Fort Fisher or Freeman Park ?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

BeachbumLTZ said:


> Looks like Fort Fisher or Freeman Park ?


yeh id bet fisher


----------



## NYC Fishless (Jul 31, 2008)

nice jeep! I'm going to pick up the 2011 wrangler unlimited rubicon in green next month. psyched to take it on the sand. What are you thinking for rod rack in the front? thats the first thing i'm going to add to mine.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 30, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> Sweet.


nice jeep have a 79 jeep j10 pick up on 38's super swamper boggers built 360 for torque dana 60 Detroit lockers front and rear atlas 2 transfer case . Top speed 50mph at 4800 rpm . Have a 2500 dodge diesel 4x4 on 35's bf ko's aka bf get me stuck's with a rear locker . My new toy/hunting rig a 1996 Toyota Tacoma 3 inch body lift and 33's . I have no clue what all i will do to it since me and imports never got along so i dont no much about them any good idea's let me no .Note money not really a concern since me and my girl split and my dodge is paid off and normal bills are easily paid with plenty of spare cash . How ever i don't need another mud truck so i want to keep the yota pretty much stock running gear engine ect. How ever it has to have at least a locker in the rear no way do i want to have a 4x4 thats really a 2x4 :fishing:


----------



## jwilliams92 (Jun 6, 2009)

NYC... I'm making a hitch for the front to use the cooler/rod rack holders. Just use a plate and welded a 2inch rec to it and drilled holes where the tow hooks mount on the bumper. This will work until i upgrade and get a winch(maybe). I'll post a pic when I get finished


----------

